# 4-15 , 2-18, 2-15 IB for ceiling.



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I did see the previous post.

I have used 2 Dayton IB 15's in a customer’s house. I am up in the air on what I should do in my new house. 

Although I have many important things to think about, other than woofers in my ceiling. I am pushing my car audio money to home audio for my new house. 

I have considered doing 4 Dayton IB 15's just for the cool factor. 

What would you do and give me a link to the woofer you would use.


----------



## thylantyr (Jan 21, 2008)

Define the SPL goals per low frequency desired.

Plus those woofer parameters in WinISD and go at it.

See which scenarios meet you goals.

Then analyze how much power you need to drive that subwoofer system.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

http://www.loudspeakersplus.com/html/jbl_18.html

P Audio P180/2241
Sale Price $304.00


----------



## thylantyr (Jan 21, 2008)

*WinISD*

* To mimick IB, I just modeled it as sealed in a 1000 cu. ft. box [oversized].
* High pass 10hz, 2nd order filter is to mimick the high pass you may encounter in source electronics.
* The wattage per driver is chosen until the driver is approx in the xmax region [not xmech].
* I consider computer models a good ballpark vs. designing blind, so don't take the absolute number to heart.

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
18" - Ficaraudio Q18 - $309
https://ssl.perfora.net/www.ficarau...6/shopdata/0020_Q/product_overview.shopscript

Four of them IB with 500w per woofer will do about;
10hz - 109dB
20hz - 122dB
30hz - 125dB
40hz - 126dB

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

18" - IXL-18.4 - $250
http://www.mach5audio.com/index-1.html

Four of them IB with 350w per woofer will do about;
10hz - 108dB
20hz - 117dB
30hz - 120dB
40hz - 122dB

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

18" - Mach5 MJ-18 - $116
http://www.mach5audio.com/index-2.html

Four of them IB with 125w per woofer will do about;
10hz - 102dB
20hz - 112dB
30hz - 116dB
40hz - 118dB

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

18" - SoundSplinter RL-p18 - $390
http://www.soundsplinter.com/rlp18_subwoofer_information.html

Four of them IB with 500w per woofer will do about;
10hz - 109dB
20hz - 122dB
30hz - 124dB
40hz - 125dB

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

15" - CSS SDX15 - $279
http://www.creativesound.ca/details.php?model=SDX15

Four of them IB with 425w per woofer will do about;

10hz - 108dB
20hz - 117dB
30hz - 120dB
40hz - 122dB

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

15" Tempest X = $165
http://www.diycable.com/main/default.php?cPath=24_93


Four of them IB with 200w per woofer will do about;
10hz - 106dB
20hz - 117dB
30hz - 120dB
40hz - 121dB

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

15" - Acoustic Elegance IB15 - $???
http://www.aespeakers.com/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=536

Four of them IB with 75w per woofer will do about;
10hz - 104dB
20hz - 114dB
30hz - 116dB
40hz - 116dB

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

18" - Ficaraudio IB18 - $200
http://www.aespeakers.com/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=536

Four of them IB with 500w per woofer will do about;
10hz - 110dB
20hz - 123dB
30hz - 126dB
40hz - 127dB

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

http://www.audiojunkies.com/blog/866/fi-infinite-baffle-subwoofers


If two woofers only, subtract 6dB from those numbers.
If eight woofers, add 6dB to those numbers.

Edit: Added Tempest X 15", AE IB15, Fi-IB18


----------



## Amish (Oct 2, 2006)

Seems like some of the best bang for the buck IB drivers are now the DIY Cable Tempest X, the Acoustic Elegance IB15 and the Fi IB drivers. The Fi drivers aren't listed on their web page, but you can find info about them at hometheatershack and even in the general section of this forum. The Tempest X appears to be the leader in sound quality in addition to output, the Fi and AEs are definitely the best bargains though.


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

I would look into the Fi IB drivers. They're 18" and well priced.


----------



## thylantyr (Jan 21, 2008)

re: AE IB15

http://www.aespeakers.com/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=536



> The goal was for a driver that would give a low F3 point, requiring no eq to boost the low end. The other goal was for a very low distortion, low inductance driver. As you can see from the parameters, Le is a tiny .33mH, lower than many midbass/midrange drivers.
> 
> Modeled in an IB alignment gives a Qtc of over .7 with F3 of around 17hz. Four of these drivers with a total of 600W will reach Xmax at 20hz, while delivering a level of just under 120dB without any room gain figured in. You can expect very good output levels as low as 10hz in room.


Checklist

* Qtc of over .7 with F3 of around 17hz = *yes*
* Four of these drivers with a total of 600W will reach Xmax at 20hz = *no*

WinISD shows me different results.  

If I turn off the high pass filter and drive four IB's
with 600w, xmax is 37mm @ 10hz, 22mm @ 20hz.

If I turn on the 10hz high pass filter, 29mm xmax @ 13hz,
22mm @ 20hz.

Xmax is rated for 18.5mm, Xmech is rated for 25mm,
600watts seems to overdrive the woofer @ 13hz, but
it's ok at 20hz.

If I use a 4th order high pass, the cone excursion is
better, about 25mm worse case, near Xmech.

So, lets still use the 600w total, 150w per woofer,
four woofers, optimize the high pass filter, what is WinISD
telling me for SPL ?

10hz = 104dB
20hz = 117dB
30hz = 119dB
40hz = 119dB



> while delivering a level of just under 120dB without any room gain figured in.


WinISD's 'SPL' graph factors in some room gain, even with,
it only shows 117dB SPL driving the woofer with 600w, beyond xmax rating.

/whatever  

The moral of the story is. If you want a specfic SPL goal,
just over-engineer the project so you don't have to
nit-pick.


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

first question I always try to answer is, how high do you need them to play?

Then we can determine where to maximize efficiency and how linear you would need your fr.

Also, what type of processing would you need?

My last IB setup used 4 jbl wgti 15s and that was just overkill. My front towers could handle down to ~40hz so I was only looking for the very bottom end. 

I'm now using 4 oldschool fosgate power 12's from about '91 and they're doing great with 1/4 the power..


----------



## ws6 beat (Jul 14, 2005)

google ib cult forum


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

ws6 beat said:


> google ib cult forum


gotcha covered,plenty ideas here.....http://ibsubwoofers.proboards51.com/index.cgi?


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

Its called "cult of the infinitely baffled" and yes they are awesome. Lots of great IB info there.


----------



## Mazda3SQ (Nov 11, 2006)

thylantyr said:


> *WinISD*
> 18" - Ficaraudio Q18 - $309
> https://ssl.perfora.net/www.ficarau...6/shopdata/0020_Q/product_overview.shopscript
> 18" - Ficaraudio IB18 - $200
> ...




BAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## audiorailroad (Mar 6, 2007)

ive been lookin at houses to match up with a large IB setup. minimum for myself is 4 18's. the more displacement the better off for the low lows you will be.


----------

